

Oracle's now dumping Java crapware bundles on your Mac, too - kdizub
http://www.engadget.com/2015/03/06/java-adware-mac/

======
0x0
I tried to install the JRE from java.com in a clean OSX 10.10.0 VM, and I
didn't actually get any ask.com crapware. Has it been disabled, or is it a
staged roll-out, or do they do some VM detection shenanigans?

Anyways I hope Apple revokes their code signing certificates and adds the
appropriate XProtect signatures.

------
astrodust
It was insulting enough having this on Windows even if this sort of thing is
appallingly commonplace, but most applications for OS X are held to a much
higher standard.

I'm expecting Larry's going to get a phone call from Tim about this in short
order.

------
thrillgore
This affects me since I use Lucene/Solr in development. Are there any
OpenJRE/OpenJDK builds that aren't hosted/built by Oracle?

~~~
kodablah
Zulu:
[http://www.azulsystems.com/products/zulu](http://www.azulsystems.com/products/zulu)

